

Lulzsec Leaks Source Code of Sony Computer Entertainment Developer Network - unixroot
http://www.thehackernews.com/2011/06/lulzsec-leaks-source-code-of-sony.html

======
forgotusername
Pretty boring chunk of PHP..

    
    
        $ cloc .
            2866 text files.
            2752 unique files.                                          
           12473 files ignored.
    
        http://cloc.sourceforge.net v 1.51  T=9.0 s (217.8 files/s, 40512.2 lines/s)
        -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
        Language                     files          blank        comment           code
        -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
        PHP                           1508          29776          56381         166846
        Javascript                     195           8880           5486          40783
        HTML                            70           1050            477           9115
        CSS                             93           1473            732           8103
        Bourne Shell                    13            772            917           5267
        XML                              7           1418            177           3878
        SQL                              4           1550           3707           3515
        C                               10            590            924           3317
        Perl                            20            589            463           2738
        Python                           6            376            870           1493
        m4                               3            192              2           1008
        C/C++ Header                     3            173            145            930
        ASP.Net                          4             44              0            156
        Ruby                            21             38             97             84
        make                             2             12              5             26
        YAML                             1              2             15             18
        -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
        SUM:                          1960          46935          70398         247277
        -------------------------------------------------------------------------------

------
ilovemyherbz
Its just a websites source code, no actual code to the PSN. It does have a
SSLCert, but it looks like it expired in 2004. Looks like the dump is an older
revision of the website.

------
udoprog
The last modified file is from 2008-07-17 02:14 (config.xml)

This seem to be a copy of an svn tag from
tech.scedev.net/source/scedev_source/tags/20080616-33/scedev

It appears to be a snapshot of a smarty installation, so the most interesting
stuff is actually in the database.

EDIT: Also, they seem to piggyback on HTTP authentication, and there is a
snippet suggesting that they are using unsalted md5 passwords. Ouch.

------
technogeek00
Hmm it is kind of interesting. You could probably infer a lot about current
structures assuming they heavily reuse old ones, which is likely, come on its
Sony, the last month or two has defined their track record there.

------
nestlequ1k
Fun... who wants to read some legacy PHP code?!

------
pharno
could someone verify this? Im at work, and cant download it.

If its true, I think there will be a LOT more cheaters...

~~~
robinduckett
It's a website source code, nothing to do with PSN.

It's annoying me how people keep mentioning PSN with these Lulz hacks.

They haven't hacked PSN, and probably won't be able to either. They are
hacking Sony's side project websites.

Who actually used sonypictures.com? I had never even heard of it before this
series of hacks.

~~~
pharno
dude, I said Im at work, and cant download it. I didnt knew it was just the
website.

And just because they havent done it yet, doesnt mean they will never hack the
psn itself.

